# Go-kart lights



## lazerboy2000 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a go-kart that I built from a kit and I'd like to get some lights on it and mount on the roll cage. I would need something that either has its own rechargable power supply (preferred method), or something that could be connected to a small vehicle battery. The bars on the roll cage are tubular and about 1.5-2" diameter. 

What would you recommend and how much is this going to break the bank?
Also please note that I am a total newbie to lighting so something simple would be awesome.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 4, 2008)

A few of these would work. Just make sure they get mounted to something metal and get a clear cover over the reflectors. They'll run off of your go-kart's battery, or anything else between 3V and 18V. Center spring is +, everywhere else metal is -.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

:welcome: and i always wanted to build one...how much did the kit cost u? and good luck with finding lights. you are in the right place!


----------



## lazerboy2000 (Jun 4, 2008)

LukeA,
Could you please describe a bit more on how I could mount these lights and what sort of housing I could use for it. Is it something that I could just directly connect to a battery or do I need any special wiring or parts. Like I said, I'm a n00b so details would be of a big help. Also, how many of these do you think I'd need to safely see while driving 30mph?

I got one of these kits with an 8 HP engine. Runs about 30-35 mph
http://www.ubuilditplans.com/NEWUBUILDITKITS.HTML

Overall took about 3 years to build but thats because I was busy with school and other activities. The actual work only took a few weekends. Lots of welding!


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

SWEET! i will look into that for a future project.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 4, 2008)

Curious... Is a flashlight based setup even the optimal choice? At those speeds is the stopping distance of the cart within the throw range of your typical CPFer torch? You might have better luck searching for answers in the transportation lighting sub-forum.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

well it depends on the light, but i know you know that. i think it would be sweet to be able to just detatch the light when you walk away from the go-kart! im into that kinda thing. multi-purpose, single function light. (like my 6PD)


----------



## LukeA (Jun 4, 2008)

lazerboy2000 said:


> LukeA,
> Could you please describe a bit more on how I could mount these lights and what sort of housing I could use for it. Is it something that I could just directly connect to a battery or do I need any special wiring or parts. Like I said, I'm a n00b so details would be of a big help. Also, how many of these do you think I'd need to safely see while driving 30mph?
> 
> I got one of these kits with an 8 HP engine. Runs about 30-35 mph
> ...



Those dropins I linked to are capable of being wired directly to a (car/kart) battery and running regulated from it. I made an assembly out of ten of those dropins. I drilled and tapped M20x1 holes for them (that's the threads they have) in an aluminum block and replaced the reflectors with optics. I did that for beam pattern control, you could just press fit the whole module with reflector into a 22mm dia hole in the bar.

Here's mine


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 4, 2008)

Depending on how dark a surrounding you are driving in, two of these drop-ins should be good(similar to the ones LukeA linked to except around 30% brighter).

One on each side mounted with a glass or plastic/polymer window in front of it to protect the LED and reflector.

How it will be mounted can depend on how your Go-kart is built.

What voltage battery are you using?


----------



## lazerboy2000 (Jun 5, 2008)

The kart is built just like this so I would probably mount it on the very top or side and angle it down.






I actually dont have a battery yet (hence preferring having a rechargeable system) since my engine is pull-start. I'll need to figure out a place to mount the battery and wiring. 

Where can I get some of those glass/polymer housings?


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 5, 2008)

Could get a Sam's HID and mount it on top, or something like that...

I guarantee there's not another thing brighter for less than $50 (or if lucky, $20)


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe look into some cheap surefire 6p clones (use dummy batteries and and LED module that can handle the voltage from the vehicle battery) and modify the tailcaps so you can run leads going to the battery. Toss a switch between the battery and the lights and you should be all set. Alternatively there are the lowes task force 2c lights that you can attach however and replace the batteries when needed. CPF has a vehicle lighting sub-forum, the folks there may have some better suggestions. Some of the brighter lights folks like to mount to bicycles would work. Someone did a review of an MTE P7 that would do the trick.


----------



## lazerboy2000 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll have to look into the Sams HID light...too bad I'm not a Sams club member so I guess I'll have to keep my eye on ebay and CPF.

Could somebody please post a good pic of the Sams HID so I can get an idea of how it could be mounted. I dont need any brightness pics but just pics of the actual thing.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 5, 2008)

http://auctions.samsclub.com/Scripts/ListingInfo.asp?LotNo=79365970&BatchNo=0

That's a closed auction for a Sam's / Power On Board HID spotlight.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 5, 2008)

It will outshine some car headlamps, so it might not be the best idea.

It will be bright though, and self contained.


----------



## lazerboy2000 (Jun 5, 2008)

Eh I live on a dead-end street with little traffic so I'm not too worried about that. I've been looking at getting one of those for a while and could use it for camping and spotting so itd be more than just a gokart light.

Are there any adapters to make it possible to plug the HID into a car type battery? The light comes with a DC and AC plugs but I would need something to convert from the terminals into the DC or AC. Otherwise I guess I'll just have to live with 70mins run time.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not sure.

Maybe something similar to this would work? But it would need quite a bit of modding to run for a longer runtime on external batteries.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 7, 2008)

lazerboy2000 said:


> Eh I live on a dead-end street with little traffic so I'm not too worried about that. I've been looking at getting one of those for a while and could use it for camping and spotting so itd be more than just a gokart light.
> 
> Are there any adapters to make it possible to plug the HID into a car type battery? The light comes with a DC and AC plugs but I would need something to convert from the terminals into the DC or AC. Otherwise I guess I'll just have to live with 70mins run time.



I've got an adapter cable with two big alligator clips at one end, and a cigarette lighter socket at the other. I bought it at a garage sale, but IIRC Radio Shack should have something like that somewhere.


----------



## lazerboy2000 (Jun 7, 2008)

Like so?

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=HBZ6513


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 8, 2008)

Mine has a curlicue power cord, but yes.


----------

